# why does she not settle in the evenings



## maxfab (May 21, 2006)

I have written messages to you before about various things, but this is now becoming quite stressful.

My dd has never been a good sleeper and has never slept through the night.  she is now 26weeks old and on three solid meals a day, (no formula though.!! She might take some between 10-11pm and has now started to refuse milk at bedtime). not much milk at all really!!

During the day I still swaddle her when she sleeps as she can be disturbed by her own body movements and she sleeps really well.  about 1 1/2 -2 hours twice a day.  she never complains and goes straight off to sleep.

I don't swaddle at night as I wnat her to be able to sleep independantly but, as i said she refuses milk now and she will normally go off to slepp, but then wake half an hour later crying and cannot be settled easily.  she refuses her dummy back, refuses milk if i offer it to her.  sometimes it sunds like she's playing but frustrated at the same time.
I try not to stimulate her too much before bed and we have a book and a bath and a cuddle.  i could try swaddling her at night but it's difficult at night as she eventually breaks out of it and then i have to wake her to re wrap her.  also she's never had it at night, she uses a growbag.  sometimes she can be doing this for a couple of hours, which then has a knock on effect at night, where she gets hungry.

any suggestions as i'm now so tired and stressed and have been for weeks


----------



## jeanette (May 3, 2003)

Hi Max

Not ignoring you hun xx

I will reply tomorrow

Jxxx


----------



## jeanette (May 3, 2003)

Hi Max

I would really suggest that you contact your HV so that she can start a sleep diary with you (and give you support).

Are you giving her multi vits as well? If not, as her milk intake is little you may wish to start her on some.

I can understand that you have been so stressed and tired with this going on hun.

Have you thought about introducing another comfort such as a soft blankets (cuski comforters are good) , soft toy or TAGS blanket

Why are you waking her? if its because she is cold have you thought about trying a fleece all in one? These are very good and snuggly.

Have you tried giving milk in a cup?

Sorry for all the questions hun..just trying to getting a bigger picture

Jxx


----------



## maxfab (May 21, 2006)

lack of clarity on my part.  i don't wake her, I meant I then disturb her at dremfeed time when i get her out and she's wrigged free.  i then end up partially waking her by trying to re-swaddle, hence why i don't swaddle at night.

I was wondering about vitamins, but have been waiting weeks and weeks for HV to contact dietician.  do i need these on prescription or can i buy them over the counter?

I will try milk in a cup.  haven't tried it yet.  She doesn't take a beaker yet but it's worth a try.

i have managed to get her to settle well the last two evenings by reading a book to her before bath, even though she tries to eat it instead of read it!!

I have moved her dinner time to 5:30pm to try and help her settle better by not being hungry.  the last two nights she has actually taken 4oz b4 bed and slept til 11pm.  


will keep a sleep diary and take to clinic next week and keep you posted


----------



## jeanette (May 3, 2003)

Hi Max

You can by abidec from any pharmacy and most supermarkets also sell them.

If you need to..Im happy to look at your sleep diary.

Really feel you need some face-face support with this as well.

Jxxx


----------



## maxfab (May 21, 2006)

thanks so much for your help. will start food/sleep diary tommorrow as have been entertaning family today.  i know food and sleep can often be interrelated.  thanks again


----------



## maxfab (May 21, 2006)

just to add, i tried cup feeding milk once today and she seemed interested in the cup and not adverse to its contents.  had a few mouthfuls so will try to do this once every day and see how she goes


----------



## jeanette (May 3, 2003)

Hi Max

How are things today hun?

Jxx


----------



## maxfab (May 21, 2006)

cup fed milk refused today.  put her to bed at 7pm.. it's now 7:36pm and she's awake again and crying.  she had a good dinner at 5pm and 4oz b4 bed.

today she slept from 9:45am -12pm.  and 2:35pm -4:15pm


----------



## jeanette (May 3, 2003)

Hi Max

when you have chance have a read of:

http://www.bbc.co.uk/parenting/your_kids/babies_sleeping.shtml

http://www.askbaby.com/baby-sleep-training.htm

http://www.safekids.co.uk/GettingBabyToSleep.html

http://www.babycentre.co.uk/baby/formula/refusebottleexpert/

Has your HV been in contact yet?

Jxx

*UNCONFIRMED LINKS*


----------

